
Show HN: Opensource Desktop Implementation of the Threema Crypto Messenger - ThE_-_BliZZarD
https://github.com/blizzard4591/openMittsu
======
badbass
Excellent! Due to its privacy protection (it can be used anonymously) Threema
is my favorite messenger!

------
cyphar
+1 for GPLv2 or later. :D

------
da4c30ff
Screenshots?

~~~
ThE_-_BliZZarD
One has been added in the Repo :)

